# Tool Talk >  How to make an axe from rebar - GIF

## Jon

How to make an axe from rebar.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


These sword/knife/axe videos are rising so rapidly I wonder if we're witnessing the dawn of a new era of the web:

Web 1.0: You can read things people published on webpages.
Web 2.0: You can talk with people via social networks.
Web 3.0: You can make a blade from anything.

Previously:

Miniature hunting knife made from stainless steel bolt - video
Forging a Kunai throwing dagger from rebar - GIF
Manufacturing rebar - GIF
Making a dagger from a wrench - video
Folding coin knife - GIF
Forging an axe - GIF
sharpening table saw blades at Quinn Saw
Knife cutting competition - GIF

----------

Dayhiker (Oct 5, 2018),

dubbby (Aug 17, 2020),

MountainMan (Oct 6, 2018),

PJs (Oct 14, 2018),

rlm98253 (Oct 5, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 5, 2018)

----------


## Drew1966

Wouldnt hold an edge. Needs a piece of 1080 set into the rebar for a blade.

----------

PJs (Oct 14, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> These sword/knife/axe videos are rising so rapidly I wonder if we're witnessing the dawn of a new era of the web:
> 
> Web 1.0: You can read things people published on webpages.
> Web 2.0: You can talk with people via social networks.
> Web 3.0: You can make a blade from anything.



So true Jon! It is a down and dirty multitool, but Drew1966 is right needs a san-mai on the blade prior to making his Bánh Mì. Probably shaved then cut the tomato then chopped up some kindling for the and had to sharpen again before the next food prep.

----------


## Jon

Conceptually, what's next? I'm being serious.

Sequences of tools made from each other? Like making a clamp from an axe made from a pry bar? Or taking a tool through multiple builds, only to return it to its original form? Like pry bar ===> axe ==> clamp ==> pry bar?

Or maybe a technological progression? Like making a CNC machine from a hole in the ground? Like what might happen if Primitive Technologies took his work developmentally further?

These axe-from-rebar-esque tool builds are a bit hokey, but they do seem to be highlighting the fact that toolbuilding, as a hobby, might be artificially rootbound simply by cultural mores.

----------

PJs (Oct 14, 2018)

----------


## MasterMaker

> Wouldn’t hold an edge. Needs a piece of 1080 set into the rebar for a blade.



That would very much depend on the rebar.

Rebar varies a great deal in carbon content as it is usually made from a 'whatever' mix of scrap steel(rebar from the same source manufactured a day apart can be completely different), some is completely unhardenable and some will get glass hard so the only way to know is to take a piece of the rebar you want to use and try to harden it before deciding on whether or not it is usable.

----------

